# Kayak Roll Lessons



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Seems a little steep for Durango. Most boaters I know will teach anyone to roll for beer.


----------



## SSJ LLC (Mar 15, 2013)

We can certainly appreciate the fact that the paddling community is small, and that often boaters that are involved in the lifestyle are those that help get acquaintances in their circle interested in learning, in the water for the first time. That is great, and sometimes it works. Often it does not. 
When it comes to learning something as important and intimidating as the whitewater roll, nothing really compares to professional coaching. 
Having an instructor who cares, is patient, has years of experience, both training to teach and teaching successfully, a progression that is easy to do step by step and focuses on proper body movements is well worth the investment - if the student is serious about learning a roll that will keep them injury free and be dependable 100% of the time. 
We back the above with a three session guarantee; simply, if a student commits to us for three roll lessons and they are not achieving their goal, we will continue to work with that student for FREE until they do. 
All that being said, we feel that our rates are more than reasonable for the individual that is serious about learning and wants to do it in the best environment possible, with the most comfortable equipment, and competent instructor. 

http://www.surfthesanjuans.com/kayak-stand-up-paddle-instruction-rental/


----------

